# What is the best download manager??



## mmx (Mar 24, 2006)

What is the best download manager??
I hawe downloaded 15% of a iso file whit "Flashget" and it stopted. Is there a download manager that can resume from that 15% ??


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2006)

i use firefox and it comes with one installed and if it pauses i can resume iv done this while downloding 5 iso's 3 at a time 2 paused and would auto start back up but if it didnt i hit resume and it did the iso's worked to no problems


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 27, 2006)

Fresh Download's what I use. Lets you pause downloads, or come reboot and resume ect. It's free, but you do have to register after 31 days.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 28, 2006)

The firefox download manager is my favorite.  It lets you pause, remove, resume, same as above.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm interesting. I don't use download managers anymore, but back when I did I always used FlashGet, never had a single problem, downloaded some pretty big files with it too, never any problems. Guess it's not so great anymore...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

This is a serious case of thread necromancy


----------



## XSAlliN (Sep 2, 2008)

In Firefox, FlashGot (for best Browser intergration) + Star Downloader or FlashGet (for some reason this is the only Downloader that works with some sites). From payed version IDM is on the best, but it's not free. 



> I hawe downloaded 15% of a iso file whit "Flashget" and it stopted. Is there a download manager that can resume from that 15% ??



Try the latest version, as far as I know, there is no downloder that can resume the job of another. Use uTorrent for torrent files, FlashGet is good only for usual downloads. Maybe it's not the the Download Manager, maybe that source doesn't share that file anymore.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Sep 4, 2008)

on Firefox and Netscape Navigator 9. (I think its a Download Manager)
its called DownThemAll (dTa)
I use it when I go on a Sims 2 Custom Content download spree lol
It works great when download very large Files
I can download 1GB in about 20 minutes (or so) and 700MB in 12minutes (or so)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 4, 2008)

im use firefox it is good , and im use internet download manger it is good too , and see also gigagit it is cool too ,


----------

